# Figures return to the HedgeApple RGRR



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

A sure sign of spring: The little people and animals returned to the empire today.  

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, I have not even got my buildings out yet. 
Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Walked through the train garden at Chicago Botanic yesterday. No sign of life yet. Opening is May 10. 

Out behind the Japanese Garden, there's a grassy hillside with crocuses popping out all over. Among them was a tiny little girl and mobs of people taking her picture. I said, "Now that's a funny kind of flower!"


----------

